# Upgrade PHP



## hannsmattes (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi,
I'm using poudriere to build packages for my system and I'm now considering to update from php-8.0 to php-8.1. 

In /usr/local/etc/poudriere.de/make.conf I've set:
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=php=8.0 python3=3.8 python=3.8 mysql=10.5m ...

How do I perform the upgrade? My idea is to change DEFAULT_VERSIONS to php=8.1, than change all php80-* to php81-* in my list of packages to build, build them an do an pkg upgrade.

I'm sure, I've missed something or probably anything, so

any help appreciated.

Regards Hanns


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

hannsmattes said:


> My idea is to change DEFAULT_VERSIONS to php=8.1, than change all php80-* to php81-* in my list of packages to build


The `DEFAULT_VERSIONS` has little influence if you _specifically_ build php80-* or php81-* packages. Thus I would suggest leaving DEFAULT_VERSIONS for now. Then build _both_ sets of php80-* and php81-* packages you need (that will make it easier to switch, especially if you have to deal with multiple installs). Find out if any of the other ports you use support setting the flavor. Then you can add `category/myapp@php81` to build a specific PHP 8.1 version of that port. This will make migration easier and also include a way to fallback (not everything is going to support 8.1 yet). 

`DEFAULT_VERSIONS` really only applies to ports that DON'T build for a specific version, then it will use the version that's set by `DEFAULT_VERSIONS`.


----------

